# Tire size help



## robalino1 (Nov 22, 2004)

HI EVERYONE I OWN A 1997 ALTIMA GXE. IT'S TIRES ARE THE STANDARD SIZE 205/65 R15; I WAS WONDERING CAN I PUT A BIGGER RING SIZE TIRE ON MY CAR SUCH AS AN R16 OR R17 ON MY CAR. THANK YOU FOR ANY INFO.....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

robalino1 said:


> HI EVERYONE I OWN A 1997 ALTIMA GXE. IT'S TIRES ARE THE STANDARD SIZE 205/65 R15; I WAS WONDERING CAN I PUT A BIGGER RING SIZE TIRE ON MY CAR SUCH AS AN R16 OR R17 ON MY CAR. THANK YOU FOR ANY INFO.....


You could fit 18s with no problem. Only problem you will have is if you could afford it or not


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I have Yokohama Parada Spec-2 225/40WR18 on Volk TE-37 18 x 7.5 +40mm offset on my 93 which is about as big as you can go without rolling the lip. You might check on tirerack.com or tires.com for the +1 (16) or +2 (17) sizes.









Troy


----------

